# First ultra sound. Q's and fears.



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys.
We have our first ultra sound in a few days and panic is hitting in. 
I'm worried that something will be wrong. Ectopic, nothing there, development not enough, no heartbeat etc. I presume these are normal fears for everyone?

The ultra sound will be transvaginal so I assume they don't actually go into the uterus with the probe?
Is there any danger of harming the baby?

And finally, I am terrified that they won't let me in for the scan, that they will say its for bio mom only, too many people will be in the room etc. I know it probably sounds crazy that I'm worried about this but I have a good reason too. When my wife was going for her iui I was told at the last minute that I was not allowed in. It's still very raw as I was devastated and heartbroken. It made me feel like a complete outsider. 
It was very important to me that I be there for the moment that she was inseminated and especially as she got pregnant I feel like I missed out on a hugely important part of our journey. 
I'm really worried this will happen again. I don't want to have that feeling again that I've no part in this.

Please talk me down.


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi jess I understand how worrying it is, my DP has been through treatment several times. Sorry they didn't let you be there for the iui, seems strange as I've always been there for DP embryo transfers and our clinic have always included me.
As for scans again I have always attended them and its never been a problem, we have been assured that the scans don't pose any risk.
I think it's completely normal to worry about what they will see but keep positive and let us know how it's goes 
Good luck and enjoy it xx


----------



## Louie34 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jess I'm really sorry to gear that you weren't allowed to go in with your partner. I think that is an absolute disgrace and it must have been very upsetting for you both. I would be tempted to speak to someone at your clinic about it. In this day and age it seems completely wrong. I'm the non bio Mum and was allowed to go into everything with my partner. Regarding scans it is very nerve wracking beforehand. We did have a bad experience with our first pregnancy and it really scared us but for the second pregnancy everything was fine. I know it's easier said than done but we just tried to be positive and visualise all being well the second time and the more good scans we had, the better we were. Will be thinking of you both and hope all is well. X


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! 
It's funny, we spent so long trying to get pregnant that we forgot to think about what it would be like when we finally did! 
Fingers crossed all will be well. Trying to be positive!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG we were sh**ing ourselves lol. We sat in silence in the waiting room - we went in & the doc just got on with it. Of course we burst into tears when he said everything was ok, poor bloke. We did the exact same thing at the 12 week scan too!

I think you were treated really badly with the IUI - there is no reason for them to exclude you. ANyway, best of luck.


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks all!
we had a great visit. Got pics of our little spud.  
Development is perfect and heartbeat is strong. Very pleased.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to say congratulations, so exciting for you both!


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Sarahsuperdork!


----------

